

The non-sleazy way to sell on forums - BCharlie
http://www.bootstrappingindependence.com/bootstrapping/the-non-sleezy-way-to-sell-on-forums/

======
simonbarker87
Nice way to describe the feeling of try to sell in forums. I've heard the
advice time and time again but most articles just talk about the task at a
macro level rather than suggesting a step by step, build it up slowly
approach.

I think much of the fear of taking it slowly is perhaps realising after 2
months that the 2 forums/groups you chose are the wrong ones and that you have
to start over somewhere else.

~~~
BCharlie
Thanks! There is definitely a chance you pick the wrong ones up front, but I
think the knowledge you would gain in those two months to lead you to that
conclusion is not time wasted, but likely time well spent :)

